# Is it this hot everywhere???



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The sensor for my thermometer is in the shade outside.....it sure has been hot!!!

View attachment 96442


Even the dogs don't want to go out for any length of time!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

All I can say is I cannot wait for winter!!! I hate, hate the summer! Give me 30 degrees anyday!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't like winters, for the most part, but this never-ending heatwave is brutal!


----------



## NWmaltesemom (Jul 24, 2011)

*Is it this hot everywhere ???*

Come to the Pacific Northwest. I don't think we are going to see much summer. We have probably had about 5 days so far where we broke 80 degrees. Today rainey and low 70's. I don't mind the cool temperatures it is so good for sleeping.

Regards,
Donna


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm all for summer....the 80's are perfection! But this humidity is oppressive! No wishing for winter coming from me....:w00t:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

NWmaltesemom said:


> Come to the Pacific Northwest. I don't think we are going to see much summer. We have probably had about 5 days so far where we broke 80 degrees. Today rainey and low 70's. I don't mind the cool temperatures it is so good for sleeping.
> 
> Regards,
> Donna


 Just rub it in, Donna. LOL!!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow! Its HOT there Pat! Are you sure your fluffs don't have anything to do with the HOT factor?!?!?! Because they looked pretty HOT in their sunglasses the other day!!! :HistericalSmiley:
Here we went from 105 degrees one day to 62 degrees the next. Now that is insane for everyone's health. I still love summer but it would be better if I lived near the beach....it's tolerable there! :thumbsup:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

It has been way too hot here. It was 108 degrees on Friday and over 100 on Saturday, but today it's better. It's 82 here right now and that's supposed to be the high for the day. The extreme heat isn't comfortable, but I *hate* winter, so I'm not going to complain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am shivering right now. It is 9:15 AM and the sun just broke through the overcast. It will probably get up to 80 degrees, but mornings and evenings are cold. I'm originally from the east and sometimes long for the warm nights, but not for the hideous heat you poor peeps are enduring now.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's 95 at 11:30 a.m. here 

Forcast for everyday this week is :

106 :smstarz::exploding::OMG!:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

It was 103* in Boise, ID yesterday. Supposed to be 96* today. Too hot...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Never gets too hot for me! :innocent:I freeze when it gets below 80! But I don't like humidity---the only positive thing about it is that it keeps the wrinkles at bay!:aktion033:
Nope, not wishing away my summer here in Greece!B)B)


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

:tumbleweed: :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed:
I am longing for a snow day....it's too hot to do anything outside here. 105 and 106 all week long!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

We did hit 38.2C last week in Toronto area, which is around 100-101F. Then factoring in humidity it was something ridiculous... in the high 40's--can't remember exactly. Something like 47C (116F)? That's not normal for us though! 

Now it's slightly warm/muggy for me but after the sweltering temps last week, it feels great! lol. Our high today is only 28C (yay!) but it will feel like 37C (100F) due to humidity. That's more typical for us at this time of the year I think... high 20's to low 30's (in the 80's in F).


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

It's over 100 degrees here too, Pat and I am MISERABLE!!! I HATE the heat - anything over 75 degrees is hot to me, so you can imagine how much I despise this weather! I'll take winter any day over this mess.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> It's over 100 degrees here too, Pat and I am MISERABLE!!! I HATE the heat - anything over 75 degrees is hot to me, so you can imagine how much I despise this weather! I'll take winter any day over this mess.


Nida, I was wondering how you felt about this heat here. And, when it is humid ... the heat index becomes much higher. Grrrrrrrrr.

Pat, it has been sizzleling hot here. We can't even risk taking Snowball out for his walks when it is this hot and the air quality is so bad. Snowball has his very favorite walking place ... but, if it is too warm ... he will walk about ten feet and not budge. I am so glad Snowball lets us know when it's too warm to walk. So, for now, we are doing a lot of safe playing inside.

I hate the hot and humid weather. Not good for MS at all. Thank God for air-conditioning.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy & Crystal report: tempreture can turn "corn" into "popcorn" outdoors during summer season. Maybe it is a healthier way to make pop corn, afterall (due to use of natural tempreture lol)

In other words, it is hot here. 

hot where u are? Let's all go and grab a cool ice cream treat


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Eeewww! Yuck!:smheat: Hope you have good a/c. It is 92 at my house.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

one day it's 85 next day 75:blink: just right here, sooo who wants to come visit? I feel for all of you back East.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Outdoors, it gets around 40 degrees Celsius during the highest temp These days (around 104 degrees Fahrenheit). 

Thankful for AC


----------



## Baleigh42 (Jul 20, 2011)

It sure has been in Tennessee!! We haven't enjoyed the summer near as much because nobody wants to go outside!!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Miami, Florida*

It is SO HOT in Miami. The humidity is way up and it is SO thick outside that you can barely breathe.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, today, for NYC, we had a real break. It rained, and it was actually COOL outside. I sat with Bonnie and a couple of friends and had an iced tea, and had to go home because I was COLD! Tonight, for the first time in a long time, I have the windows open in my apartment. But, I think it's getting a little humid again, and the a/c will be back on shortly.

It's funny about perception. Last week it was 104 here. The next couple days it went 'down' to 95 and it felt good! Now, if it went from 85 to 95, we'd be miserable. I was comfortable walking around in 95 degree weather. Now there's a first!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, we are from Austin TX & you will appreciate this Austin joke a friend just sent to us:
:smrofl::smrofl:

It's so dry in Texas that the Baptists are starting to baptize by sprinkling, the Methodists are using wet-wipes, the Presbyterians are giving out rain-checks, and the Catholics, Lutherans, and Episcopalians are praying for the wine to turn back into water. :HistericalSmiley:

and. . . that last one is a prayer I hope won't be answered! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Last week we had 107 - this week it's "back down" into the 90s.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> pat, we are from austin tx & you will appreciate this austin joke a friend just sent to us:
> :smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> It's so dry in texas that the baptists are starting to baptize by sprinkling, the methodists are using wet-wipes, the presbyterians are giving out rain-checks, and the catholics, lutherans, and episcopalians are praying for the wine to turn back into water. :histericalsmiley:
> ...


 rofl!!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

There must be something good about hot weather....I think lol

at least an ice cream tastes even better when feeling hot


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, we are from Austin TX & you will appreciate this Austin joke a friend just sent to us:
> :smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> It's so dry in Texas that the Baptists are starting to baptize by sprinkling, the Methodists are using wet-wipes, the Presbyterians are giving out rain-checks, and the Catholics, Lutherans, and Episcopalians are praying for the wine to turn back into water. :HistericalSmiley:
> ...






Katkoota said:


> There must be something good about hot weather....I think lol
> 
> at least an ice cream tastes even better when feeling hot


 :wub: LOVE THE FIRST PICTURE:wub: reminds me of skin kids


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Kat, those pics should've been entered into the Nylabone contest...LOL!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub: LOVE THE FIRST PICTURE:wub: *reminds me of skin kids*


Crystal doesn't know that she is a fluff anyways :HistericalSmiley:

Glad that you loved the photo. The malts thought of cheering the ones who are annoyed by the hot weather up:chili: They bark that there MUST be something good about anything, including hot temperature(which we three aren't fans of too LOL), but gotta search for the good about it. 

I think if I asked the malts and they were able to respond to me in words, they would say that they love summer season only for the fact that I allow them to swim more often :HistericalSmiley: 



almitra said:


> Kat, those pics should've been entered into the Nylabone contest...LOL!


These are summer-ish photos, I think so too, so you are right, they were suitable for that thread (didn't think about it), but they also are suitable for this thread  :chili: happy that you loved them :aktion033:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Kat, those pictures of Snowy and Crystal are just adorable!!! They look like they're enjoying that ice cream more than anything in the world! They're concentrated faces are just so cute! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, we are from Austin TX & you will appreciate this Austin joke a friend just sent to us:
> :smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> It's so dry in Texas that the Baptists are starting to baptize by sprinkling, the Methodists are using wet-wipes, the Presbyterians are giving out rain-checks, and the Catholics, Lutherans, and Episcopalians are praying for the wine to turn back into water. :HistericalSmiley:
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I love it!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

It's been _insanely_ hot here too!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bibu said:


> Kat, those pictures of Snowy and Crystal are just adorable!!! They look like they're enjoying that ice cream *more than anything in the world! They're concentrated faces *are just so cute! :wub:


awwh they did enjoy the treat. these photos were from 2 years ago's summer. I haven't taken them for an ice cream treat this summer. Maybe I should  

Glad that you liked it ^_^


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tomorrow we are suppose to go down to 96 degrees! B) My fear is that summer is coming to an end!:innocent::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Sandi, we have the exact opposite happening here--we expect temps to rise to 106 Mon & Tues of next week....and the drought continues.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's a big "NO" Pat, even for here we've mostly had a cool, rainy, foggy summer...so far anyhow.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG! I don't know how you guys do it. High temps and humidity! Seems like one would have to grow gills. Weather is one major reason why I could never live anywhere else but Southern Coastal California. It has been in the 80s and sometimes low 90s but it cools off beautifully at night. Lily and Audrey say, stay cool SM friends!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello, I tried to enjoy my evening margarita outside, but there was a really cold breeze and I had to come in. I loved, loved, loved the climate of southern California, but after 14 years of northern California's "marine influence" I am sick and tired of freezing in the "summer". Want to trade places for a week, Pat? That means I get the A team and you get a cool environment...with the princess brat.


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Kat, your pictures of Snowy & Crystal just melt my heart :wub: They looked like they enjoyed the ice cream!

Everyone can send a little heat over this way, I live in the Canadian Rockies, where we have been averaging 18c or 64 all summer:angry: Although it's great weather for hiking, it's kinda got me in a funk! I want some beach days lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SLP21 said:


> I want some beach days


ok, you asked for it.... beach days it is, for you then ...

castle built by my lil bro









At the shore-pic









Crystal's beach kissy-face









Romeo kitties are weird. They join the malts to the beach somedays. They also keep an eye on the construction of building any new castle...









and an ocean splash (not of the malts or Romeo kitties, not to worry )...human loves to splish splash too, just like the malts lol


----------

